# Looking for some opinions.



## djqsrv (May 13, 2017)

Hello all

I was recently given a Taurus 24/7 oss 9mm and a glock 21. I have never been into the large framed polymer pistols. I was thinking of trading the 21 for a 30 and the Taurus for a shield or other similar small 9mm. I prefer guns that are easier to carry. 
I know the 21's are pretty popular and the Taurus gets some good reviews also. 
Should I trade or keep?


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

I'd trade. If size and carry weight matter the G30 makes a lot of sense. (Don't hate me for the next line) If you can get a straight up trade for the Taurus do it, and run like a thief !


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If you want something small, like a Shield, make sure that you're a particularly good pistol shooter first.
Small pistols are very hard to shoot accurately and effectively, and only good solid hits stop fights.

And practice with it a whole lot, too.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Look on youtube for Taurus 24\7 shake fire. The glock 30 is a great gun one of my favorites. I own both the G21 and G30 Gen4 and like them both. For carry the G30 is about the same size as G19 just a little thicker.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

If you're looking for a smaller and easier carry gun in a larger caliber than the 9mm, the M&P 40c is just about ideal. I have this gun in both the 9mm and the .40S&W version and can vouche for it being a fine carry gun in either caliber.

As for the M&P Shield, this is a definite plus in anyone's carry collection for those times when you want a small and reliable gun for a bit deeper concealment. And you can get it in 9mm, .40S&W, and the .45ACP caliber. Personally, I prefer either the 9mm or the .45 in the Shield. I found the .40 caliber to be a bit uncomfortable to shoot in this gun... and I am not recoil sensitive. My 9mm Shield is my "vacation" gun and my deeper concealment gun.

If you want something slightly larger with a higher capacity than the M&P 9c and 40c, the Glock 19/23 series is top drawer. Very hard to beat those two guns.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

friends don't let friends buy taurus! gender-neutral gun!?


----------



## djqsrv (May 13, 2017)

Blackhawkman said:


> friends don't let friends buy taurus! gender-neutral gun!?


I would agree with this. I have shot quite a few Taurus pistols in my time. Some good some bad but even the good ones where nothing special. 
I do have to admit though that if the 24/7 oss didn't have Taurus written on it I might feel very different. This gun shoots great! Feels perfect in the hand and is pretty darn accurate. 
But all that aside it's a big full size tactical pistol and really has no place in my rotation. I already have a G19 so that's why I was thinking subcompact. I know I won't get much for it but I think I'm going to try. If it gets me half way to a new glock or S&W I will be happy.


----------



## djqsrv (May 13, 2017)

rustygun said:


> Look on youtube for Taurus 24\7 shake fire. The glock 30 is a great gun one of my favorites. I own both the G21 and G30 Gen4 and like them both. For carry the G30 is about the same size as G19 just a little thicker.


A local dealer told me that the ones from the end of the run had this problem fixed. This gun being in that group so it's fine. 
Anyone know if this is indeed the case? If not I guess I will have to send it to Taurus. And from what I have been reading that is a painful process.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

djqsrv said:


> Hello all
> 
> I was recently given a Taurus 24/7 oss 9mm and a glock 21. I have never been into the large framed polymer pistols. I was thinking of trading the 21 for a 30 and the Taurus for a shield or other similar small 9mm. I prefer guns that are easier to carry.
> I know the 21's are pretty popular and the Taurus gets some good reviews also.
> *Should I trade or keep?*


I'd get rid of the Taurus, that's for sure!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

A Taurus will never be worth more than at the exact moment that you pay of it. 

That is to say, they do not appreciate in value, if that is important to you.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I only have older Taurus' guns, so I can't speak to the newer line, but the Glock 21 is my cold weather carry gun and I wouldn't trade it for anything else. I stopped carrying my Colt MKIV Series 70 for it. Heresy, I know.


----------



## djqsrv (May 13, 2017)

Ok. So it was confirmed yesterday with my local dealer calling Taurus that this 24/7 oss is indeed part of the recal. 
After reading so many horror stories online about Taurus not returning guns to owners for a year I'm not sure what to do with it. Any suggestions? It sounds like they are replacing them not fixing them. Anyone have any info on this?

As for the glock. I was offered $300 trade. I get they need to make money on the deal but that just seems silly to give up a NEW gen 3 glock 21 for three bills. So it's sitting here waiting for my next range day. (I love breaking in a new gun!)

I didn't end up buying the glock 30 like I thought I would as I saw the 30s! im going to need some time to mull this one over. I like the look of the 30 better. The thin slide on the wide frame looks weird to me even though I liked the weight better. 

I also looked closer at the 9mm S&W shield and the Springfield xd. I routinely carry a Kimber Royal 2 and these subcompact guns are always intriguing me. I think I liked the way the Shield felt in my hand better. It's the cheaper gun. Sometimes that scares me. More now that I'm having issues with that Taurus. I wouldn't think I would have to worry about S&W though?

So many guns so little time.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

djqsrv said:


> Ok. So it was confirmed yesterday with my local dealer calling Taurus that this 24/7 oss is indeed part of the recal.
> After reading so many horror stories online about Taurus not returning guns to owners for a year I'm not sure what to do with it. Any suggestions? It sounds like they are replacing them not fixing them. Anyone have any info on this?
> 
> As for the glock. I was offered $300 trade. I get they need to make money on the deal but that just seems silly to give up a NEW gen 3 glock 21 for three bills. So it's sitting here waiting for my next range day. (I love breaking in a new gun!)
> ...


Don't worry too much about the Shield 9mm; I've shot several, a couple friends have and carry them. Great pistol.


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

Seems like the Taurus bashers are jealous that we have a great gun (PT111) at a value price. I hear as many Glock nightmare stories as I do Taurus, I have over 5,000 rounds through mine without one hiccup. 
If you guys hate Taurus so much, that's your right but stop giving your opinion when it's not asked for.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Outlaw said:


> *Seems like the Taurus bashers are jealous that we have a great gun (PT111) at a value price.* I hear as many Glock nightmare stories as I do Taurus, I have over 5,000 rounds through mine without one hiccup.
> If you guys hate Taurus so much, that's your right but stop giving your opinion when it's not asked for.


Jealous? Oh I don't think so, if any one of us wanted one we would have certainly bought one. It's still a free country at least for now. It's not so much hating Taurus products, it's just that a lot of us that have been around guns for a long time can not recommend others buy one and for valid reasons. They make a cheap lousy product, have lousy customer service and you do get what you pay for. Oh and by the way no one asked for your opinion either, but you had no trouble giving it? Besides who appointed you arbiter as to who can state theirs? There may be others who do want to hear our opinions. You're not the only flatulence in the bathtub. You sound just like a Liberal who can't stand to hear what they don't want to hear. Too bad, I guess you'll just have to learn to live with it.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

You guy's are getting too personal. I have had good luck with the older Taurus products, the PT92, 99, M94,66 and 64, My Wife carried a PT22 for a while. I have heard the latest model's are iffy. The Millenium I shot recently was no CZ, but it worked and was accurate enough. I really don't have THAT strong feelings about a particular brand to get into name calling about it. I carry a Glock 21 in the Winter months and CZ's the rest of the time. I don't like striker fired 9 MM's, but I don't mind if you like them, for example.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Tangof said:


> You guy's are getting too personal. I have had good luck with the older Taurus products, the PT92, 99, M94,66 and 64, My Wife carried a PT22 for a while. I have heard the latest model's are iffy. The Millenium I shot recently was no CZ, but it worked and was accurate enough. I really don't have THAT strong feelings about a particular brand to get into name calling about it. I carry a Glock 21 in the Winter months and CZ's the rest of the time. I don't like striker fired 9 MM's, but I don't mind if you like them, for example.


Well when someone state's that we should stop giving our opinions because they personally don't want to read them then it does become personal. Indeed if people want to go out and buy a Taurus that is their business. It's their money. However, there have been just too many problems by too many people regarding Taurus products when compared to other manufacturers. That is an irrefutable fact. They are what they are, let the buyer beware.

Forums such as this can inform people that don't know shit about guns from buying an inferior product that someday their life may depend on. Many are first time buyers who have never even shot a gun before. More than likely they will have to put several thousand rounds through that gun in order to become proficient with it. The $64,000 question is: How any rounds will a cheaply made gun hold up to? If they're just going to buy the gun and throw it in a drawer and hope they never have to use it then maybe a Taurus might be for them? But if that's the case maybe buying a gun, any gun may not be such a good idea after all.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Actually, buying a gun, firing it a dozen or so times, and throwing it in a drawer is exactly what a lot of gun buyer's do. "It's there if I need it." I don't understand it, but there it is. I knew a Deputy Sheriff that was issued a box of duty ammunition each month to "train on his own." After three years of service he left for a different career. He asked me if I knew anyone who wanted to buy 38 boxes of 9mm. He hadn't fired a round in over three years.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

I had one of them great pt111, owned it for 6 months and 4 of them it was in Florida, getting fixed. The first 150.00 offer I got I took it and never looked back. Owning a Taurus is like owning a boat 2 good days, the day you buy it and the day you sell it. As far as the shield goes they are good shooters, don't waist your money on the performance 9mm not worth the extra money, never had a glock can't help on that. Now's the time to buy a shield with the rebates.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Tangof said:


> *Actually, buying a gun, firing it a dozen or so times, and throwing it in a drawer is exactly what a lot of gun buyer's do. * "It's there if I need it." I don't understand it, but there it is. I knew a Deputy Sheriff that was issued a box of duty ammunition each month to "train on his own." After three years of service he left for a different career. He asked me if I knew anyone who wanted to buy 38 boxes of 9mm. He hadn't fired a round in over three years.


No doubt they probably do. One of my neighbors is like that and he did in fact buy a Taurus .357 revolver. He never even fired it and didn't have it very long. Thank God he sold it before he ended up killing himself or some other innocent person. Quite frankly I didn't think that he even knew where the business end of the gun was? It's not like he's a complete idiot, he's not. It's just that mechanical devices and he are like oil and water. He's one of those types of people that have to hire someone to screw in a light bulb.

I'm all for "Constitutional Carry" as we have here in Arizona. But if you're gonna' buy a gun for God's sake learn how to use it. It's not exactly rocket science. You don't have to be like most of us on this forum where guns have played a large part in our lives. Along with knowing and understanding the laws regarding the justifiable use of deadly physical force. It's all a matter of finding the right gun that an individual is comfortable handling, maintaining and shooting accurately enough to save their lives if the need ever arises. Usually under 21 feet.


----------



## Jolr (May 21, 2017)

paratrooper said:


> A Taurus will never be worth more than at the exact moment that you pay of it.
> 
> That is to say, they do not appreciate in value, if that is important to you.


This is true of almost every new gun


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Your correct, with a few exceptions. Colt 1911's, Colt AR-15's, S&W Revolver's, and the great majority of Curio & Relic gun's, although they are not "new".


----------



## Airetime (Jun 5, 2017)

djqsrv said:


> Hello all
> 
> I was recently given a Taurus 24/7 oss 9mm and a glock 21. I have never been into the large framed polymer pistols. I was thinking of trading the 21 for a 30 and the Taurus for a shield or other similar small 9mm. I prefer guns that are easier to carry.
> I know the 21's are pretty popular and the Taurus gets some good reviews also.
> Should I trade or keep?


I sold my G21 last year, and always regretted it.
It was a very accurate shooter, and 13 + 1 rounds of .45 is a good thing.
It was great for home defense, but just too big to carry.

I recently bought a Sig P227 to replace it. Great gun, but I still missed the Glock.

I almost bought another G21, but there's no room for two full size .45s, and a carry would be nice.
So I talked myself into a Glock 30.

It's barely bigger than the G19, and holds 10 rounds.
I bought two 13 round mags, but they don't feel good without the spacer.
Will order a X-Grip spacer.

I took it out to shoot today, and knew I made a good choice.
After the first magazine getting used to it, it shot great.
I like it as much as the G21. It's basically a "Mini 21".

Only shot 80 rounds, but it was superb.
Did a ragged hole in the bullseye. Double taps were 2-3", and quick.
Had a 9" group at 15 yards.

It's small enough to carry, and with the 13 round magazine, well suited for home defense.
Here is the opinion from another that I borrowed from another forum.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

djqsrv said:


> Hello all
> 
> I was recently given a Taurus 24/7 oss 9mm and a glock 21. I have never been into the large framed polymer pistols. I was thinking of trading the 21 for a 30 and the Taurus for a shield or other similar small 9mm. I prefer guns that are easier to carry.
> I know the 21's are pretty popular and the Taurus gets some good reviews also.
> Should I trade or keep?


I would trade both off for a Shield .45 and a Shield 9mm. OOOrrrrrrr....maybe a combination of the Shields and maybe a G19 or G26? :smt1099


----------



## Mainer (May 29, 2017)

Airetime said:


> I sold my G21 last year, and always regretted it.
> It was a very accurate shooter, and 13 + 1 rounds of .45 is a good thing.
> It was great for home defense, but just too big to carry.
> 
> ...


How was the P227 for carrying? It is not a small gun either.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Keep the Glock 21! fwiw


----------



## cbpat1 (Apr 18, 2017)

I would get rid of the Taurus and get a 9mm Shield and keep the Glock 21 and maybe get another barrel, say a 10mm or 357 or .40 S&W, but, I just love to dream with other people's money.


----------

